# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Gabime qe nuk duhet ti beni ne kohen e Panda dhe Pinguin

## flaviobejko

1)Gjenerimi i shume linkeve duke perdorur te njejtin anchor text.
Ne kete menyre ti terheq vemendjen e google gje kjo e cila do te pasohet me nje penalizim shume te rende per faqen tende.Krijimi i linkeve duhet te behet ne menyre natyrale.Per shembull nese une dua te renditem ne maje te klasifikimit me nje keyword si Easy WP SEO plugin ne google une do te filloja te ndertoja backlinks si me poshte :
easy wp seo
easywpseo
easy wp seo plugin
download easy wp seo
easywpseo review
Know more about this onpage plugin
Click here to download this seo plugin
Click here to buy this plugin
Read more about this amazing seo plugin

Nqs dikush po linkon ne faqen tende ne menyre natyrale ai mund te perdori cdo fjal per ta linkuar ate,madje duke perdorur dhe junk keywords si psh click here,read more,etj cfardo qe i vjen ne mendje.

2)Blerja e linkeve
Absolutisht nuk duhet te beni nje gabim te tille.Ju mund te ngriheni na rankim per nje fare kohe por google do ju dalloje dhe do ju penalizoje shume rende.

3)Shkembim linkesh em shumice
Nuk duhet te beni shkembime te shumta te panevojshme,beni shkembime te pakta me faqe te mira dhe te ngjashme me nichen tuaj.

4)Perdorimi i sherbimeve si Fiverr.com
Nese po e ben apo nese mendon te perdoresh sherbime te tilla qe premtojne se do te ndertojne mijra backlinks per faqen tende ne nje kohe te shkurter ,ti po ben nje gabim te madh.

Ka edhe gabime te tjera qe nuk duhen bere po une kaq pata mundesi te shkruaj sepse nuk kam shume kohe ne dispozicion,mbase nje dite tjeter do te shtoj te tjera.

Faleminderit qe e lexuat.

----------

